# Schwinn Prelude, What Year???



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

I just scored on a Schwinn Prelude for little or nothing.. Not sure of the year though. It appears to be my size(58 to 60cm), and I need a beater!!  

She has a bent rear rim..

Can anybody tell me what year Schwinn Prelude this is...


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

come on.... you can't even tell it's a Schwinn from that picture and you give no other information. We are not mind readers. All I can see is that it's blue and the rear rim looks severely warped but that could just be the picture quality playing tricks. Better pictures and maybe a serial number. Also there is a Schwinn group in RBR and also a separate Schwinn forum on the Internet somewhere. Google "schwinn forum" to find it, I used to be a member but I sold the Schwinn.


cehowardraleighGS said:


> I just scored on a Schwinn Prelude for little or nothing.. Not sure of the year though. It appears to be my size(58 to 60cm), and I need a beater!!
> 
> She has a bent rear rim..
> 
> Can anybody tell me what year Schwinn Prelude this is...


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

You are correct. That was the CL photo I posted. I picked up off CL for $50.. I am quite sure it is an 86 Schwinn Prelude.. The owner told me that the rear wheel was bent so that is why he is only asking for $50.. Also, I have been looking high and low for a vel-cro white cannondale water bottle like the one you see pictured. I lost the one I had, and it was some 25 years old. Well this bike came with one. I dam near would have chunked out at least $30 for the water bottle. So, not to the fixing this baby..


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya know, with a little truing up, I think you could use that rear wheel.... On another note. from that picture it almost like like there is a little backwards angle to your fork. I'd check that if I were you. Maybe it's just the angle of the photo...
PS: Love that read wheel / taco. whele your at it, check the rear derailleur. What ever did that to the rear wheel might have affected the derailleur.


cehowardraleighGS said:


> You are correct. That was the CL photo I posted. I picked up off CL for $50.. I am quite sure it is an 86 Schwinn Prelude.. The owner told me that the rear wheel was bent so that is why he is only asking for $50.. Also, I have been looking high and low for a vel-cro white cannondale water bottle like the one you see pictured. I lost the one I had, and it was some 25 years old. Well this bike came with one. I dam near would have chunked out at least $30 for the water bottle. So, not to the fixing this baby..


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

martinrjensen said:


> Ya know, with a little truing up, I think you could use that rear wheel.... On another note. from that picture it almost like like there is a little backwards angle to your fork. I'd check that if I were you. Maybe it's just the angle of the photo...
> PS: Love that read wheel / taco. whele your at it, check the rear derailleur. What ever did that to the rear wheel might have affected the derailleur.


Can't wrenc even a little bit. Going to take it to my LBS, asked them can they straighten the rear wheel? Also, I have found out that this is a 1986 Schwinn Prelude.. They come with 27x1 wheels. Wondering if I can put 700c wheels on it. Now, if the fork is bent, going to snatch my water bottle and relist it on CL for the $50 I spent, and $10 for gas.. If the forks are not bent, then I will keep it and install parts if needed. I have a 1999 Lemond Tourmalet laying around that I picked up on a good deal for my wife. Come to find out, to small for my wife. So, I have been wishing I can find a frame or bike that I can swap out the parts on the 99 Lemond Tourmalet and sell the frame. Don't know if this Prelude rates those parts...After all, this is a touring model Schwinn..

Thanks for the feedback,


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Yes you can put 700 c wheels on it, dont even waste your time trying to true that wheel, its land fill now. You may need to get a set of slightly longer reach brakes, but tectro makes some nice sets which look great and dont cost alot. 

Alot of forks look like that it photos. I bet its ok. ANd i would buy it off you it is a great bike and i have a fantastic 600 ex group that would look great on it. 


Bill


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I was joking about the rear wheel. The only thing that "might" be good on it, and that's debatable, is the hub. Rim and spokes are total toast


cehowardraleighGS said:


> Can't wrenc even a little bit. Going to take it to my LBS, asked them can they straighten the rear wheel? Also, I have found out that this is a 1986 Schwinn Prelude.. They come with 27x1 wheels. Wondering if I can put 700c wheels on it. Now, if the fork is bent, going to snatch my water bottle and relist it on CL for the $50 I spent, and $10 for gas.. If the forks are not bent, then I will keep it and install parts if needed. I have a 1999 Lemond Tourmalet laying around that I picked up on a good deal for my wife. Come to find out, to small for my wife. So, I have been wishing I can find a frame or bike that I can swap out the parts on the 99 Lemond Tourmalet and sell the frame. Don't know if this Prelude rates those parts...After all, this is a touring model Schwinn..
> 
> Thanks for the feedback,


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

martinrjensen said:


> *I was joking about the rear wheel*. The only thing that "might" be good on it, and that's debatable, is the hub. Rim and spokes are total toast


*Ha, then you got me good*!! 

I am a newbie, coming over from motorycles to bicycles (the wife demanded it). I quickly found out the VINTAGE bikes are the chit!! :thumbsup: Well, at least to me they are..

Okay, I am going for a set of inexpensive new wheels or if I can find a set of used wheels. I took another look at the forks, and they seem straight to me. The LBS will let me know..

I just got the advice that I can go with 700c wheels, but might have to change the brakes. Also, in doing a search on the 1986 Prelude, I found a lot of people have upgraded to aero brake levers..Might try that too. 

Going to look into all of that.. In the meantime, I am checking CL hoping I can snag Paramount, Peloton, Tempo, and/or Raleigh Professional! This stuff is ADDICTING!!

Thanks again,


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

crossracer said:


> Yes you can put 700 c wheels on it, dont even waste your time trying to true that wheel, its land fill now. You may need to get a set of slightly longer reach brakes, but tectro makes some nice sets which look great and dont cost alot.
> 
> Alot of forks look like that it photos. I bet its ok. ANd i would buy it off you it is a great bike and i have a fantastic 600 ex group that would look great on it.
> 
> ...


I got a brand new set of 700 wheels setting right beside me, but my 85 Raleigh Prestige the bike the wheels are for, just whispered to me "don't even think about it"... 

In fact, I have a couple sets of 700c wheels laying around. They are the ones I took off my other Raleigh Competitions because they had dings. I could thrown a set of them on for the time being..In the meantime, going to clean up the Prelude, and be on the look out for some aero brake levers and hoods..

Thanks much...


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I have this bike and have made the 700 conversion. The brakes have enough adjustment to work with the smaller wheels. Get some new pads and the brakes work well. I love my prelude!



crossracer said:


> Yes you can put 700 c wheels on it, dont even waste your time trying to true that wheel, its land fill now. You may need to get a set of slightly longer reach brakes, but tectro makes some nice sets which look great and dont cost alot.
> 
> Alot of forks look like that it photos. I bet its ok. ANd i would buy it off you it is a great bike and i have a fantastic 600 ex group that would look great on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I have this bike and have made the 700 conversion. The brakes have enough adjustment to work with the smaller wheels. Get some new pads and the brakes work well. I love my prelude!


Thanks for that tip.

You got some pics of your prelude?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Yea, get the wheels and try them. If you need to loosen the brake pads in the brake and lower them and see if they will fit. You may not need to buy new brakes at all. 

Now retro brakes do require a special tool to adjust. I will look and see if i can find it. But it is a flat head cone wrench on one side and a set of nubs on the other. Its like 10-15 dollars and is a life saver. 

Keep us posted, and those classic schwinns are great. If you are interested in classic groupes that dont cost a huge amount, look up 600 ex, or 6200 series from shimano. Great classic lines, works fantastic, and is very affordable. 

The brakes on the 600 ex are fantastic, just some of the best i have ever used. 

Bill


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

I had a couple sets of wheels with dings in them laying around. One set is 27 and the other is 700c. I got the 27s put on..Clean it up a bit, And the $50 Prelude is TRYING HARD NOT to be my beater bike... 

Here how she looks now, with just some dingy wheels added, oh, I did have a mismatch pair of high end tires laying around, I got them thrown on too.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

As my BEATER BIKE, this $50.00 1986 Prelude just keeps getting better and better..
She is sporting another set of handmedowns..Wheels, seat, and bar tape..


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks great, ditch the "dork disc".


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you sort out the day/year of production?


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

cehowardraleighGS said:


> Thanks for that tip.
> 
> You got some pics of your prelude?


I just stripped it down, rattle canned it and put on some new decals. It needed a little bit of a fresh look. I don't have any pics of the final product but hope to take some soon.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

A from Il said:
 

> Looks great, ditch the "dork disc".


Ha, will do, shucks, I am still a newbie, but catching on fast!!


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

TWB8s said:


> Did you sort out the day/year of production?


I have found out it is indeed an 1986 Prelude. And for the last 8 or 9 days, this has been the only bike I been on. The weather conditions have been nasty. Cold, in the teens, salt on the streets, I don't dare take my other prized vintage bikes out in these kind of conditions.

Not only that, this bike is on beater duty, but it keeps riding better, and better, and better.  On Christmas Day, I went for a ride down Memory Lane. I went to a schoolyard where back in 1949, I was 9 years old, and just got my first big bike, a Western Flyer. I collided with another first time big bike kid in this schoolyard, 61 years ago. So, I wanted to ride to that schoolyard. However, it snowed a little on Christmas morning,but in the afternoon it relented.

I grabbed the Prelude, put on the hitch of my truck, and rode to the subway. Unhitched the Prelude, and rode about a 2 miles to that schoolyard. The temps were in the teens, it was COLD. It felt good to be in the same spot I was in 61 years ago, but now at 70 years old, I am riding faster, and I am much stronger..

The Prelude is riding so quiet and smooth, I decided to take the long route, back to the subway. Prelude is riding just as good as my other bikes now. Yesterday, I took it for a short ride, and did the chain up while I went inside a book store..Wouldn't do that with my other bikes.. In other words, I am having big fun with this Prelude..


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I just stripped it down, rattle canned it and put on some new decals. It needed a little bit of a fresh look. I don't have any pics of the final product but hope to take some soon.


Be lookin for them. In the meantime, I am on the hunt for another cheap prize!!


----------

